# Sugestions for area/vilage to live in close to Erlangen



## Pheadrus (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello all,
I will be taking a five year position in Erlangen soon. I am looking for suggestions for which areas to look for rental and any other information from people with experience. My criteria is:

within 40min cycling commuting distance to FAU Erlangen (regular not elite cyclist)
Prefer semi-rural / village lifestyle or detached/semi-detached house
safe, well looked after area with not too much traffic, low crime
with green spaces / forest where dogs are allowed off-leash. Preferably with a swimming spot or a creek. Ideally, with kangaroos to chase... OK maybe not, at least with some duck poo.
Proximity to schools is not important. Proximity to public transport a bonus. 
Mountain biking/ hiking/ climbing/ whitewater are a bonus

Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Pheadrus said:


> Prefer semi-rural / village lifestyle or detached/semi-detached house
> safe, well looked after area with not too much traffic, low crime


I think you've just described most of southern Germany. 

I don't know the area well enough to give you a specific answer, but I expect you won't have any difficulty finding something to meet those criteria.


----------

